# Desperately seeking employment



## Ahmed Omar (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi. My name is Ahmed Rafi Omar; I live in Houston, TX; got my CPC-A certification back in October and am trying my level best to find a job. 

I know very well that in this economy, it is excruciatingly difficult to find a job in such a short time, but my main issue is the fact that in every job opening I look at, whether on the internet or somewhere else, they are always searching for someone with a minimum of two years of coding experience. 

Though I understand why that is such an important prerequisite, what I cannot grasp is how can it be expected for someone to have that experience when all the avenues to get it are closed. I mean I just got my certification.

If someone has an idea about how to get a coding job without any previous experience, or if someone has indeed found a job without it, please let me know. 

Also, if you are an employer willing to hire me, full time or part time, please do contact me. My email address is dhakaiya@dhaka.net.

Thanks.


----------



## kingrobledo (Dec 1, 2010)

*Totally Understand*

I completely understand your issue. My suggestion is to get into a facility or doctors office just to get your foot in the door; then do a lateral transfer later into the HIM/billing department. Coding is a wonderful field in that it has limitless opportunities not just being a coder. Broaden your search and you will be surprised at the opportunities that await you. I have become an expert at looking for work, at the moment I am passively looking while I await the coding exams in January. Let me know if you want me to help you. I will be happy to review your resume, and help you to identify potential opportunities. kingrobledo_m@yahoo.com.  I thought about moving to Houston last year for a consulting position. It is a great city with many opportunities for success. 

Take Care 

Michelle


----------



## claudias (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Ahmed,

I once got the best advice, apply for jobs you think you can do even though you do not have experience.  What employers will see is that you went out for extra education and sat for the exam.  I am a CPC-A and I got hired because of my background (billing) and they knew I would be a quick learner.  I am sure you have those same qualities.  Keep trying do not give up.  Keep your skills up code as much as you can-- practice practice practice.  If you are lucky enough to get an interview, you may be tested and your practice will pay off. If you can code what they give you as apart of the pre-employment screening and do well that says a lot about your coding skills too.  And maybe they will hire you based on your personality and the screening. 

All the best.


----------

